# BUE Pictures



## Eltel

Does anyone have pictures of the following please? British Claymore, British Heather, British Viking (ex Balder Hudson), British Magnus (with helideck) and British Enterprise V (aaargh!). This will complete my collection of every ship I've been one. Many thanks.


----------



## knighta

*Balder photos*



Eltel said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the following please? British Claymore, British Heather, British Viking (ex Balder Hudson), British Magnus (with helideck) and British Enterprise V (aaargh!). This will complete my collection of every ship I've been one. Many thanks.


Hi: I sailed with Balder Offshore Canada Inc. 1980-86 and have some photos of Balder Hudson. If you would like them, contact me. [email protected]


----------

